# Help Wanted - Flyers to Promote 'Pet Forums'



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,

We have now had some Flyers designed to help promote the 'Pet Forums' website. I am making them available to you all here in the hope that you will download them, print them off and put them up in your local Pet Shops, VETS, Dog and Cat Shows and anywhere local where you think people may see them or may be interested in visiting our excellent pet forum.

There are two sizes, A4 and A5 for you to download. The A5 version prints two copies on one page so will need cutting in half.

Any help would be gratefully appreciated. Hopefully if we can get everyone to help a little, we may be able to get full UK advertising coverage when we have even more members to help us promote the site.

The two files are attached below for now, later today though I am hopefully going to make a permanent link to these files from the top right of the website when you are logged in.


This excellent idea was thought of by one of our senior members - Darren (dh.dti).


Many Thanks for all your help
Mark and Stacey


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats a brilliant idea,


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you not think we should do one with my picture on the front?

I will help with distribution!!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

i will put some in my local pet shop...


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Several copies already printed in the glove box ready to be given out!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm sorry but I really do think I should be mentioned on the flyer!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> Do you not think we should do one with my picture on the front?
> 
> I will help with distribution!!!


no magik, wait till we get people on here, dont frighten them away before they have joined,


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

I could send a link to many people.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Magik said:


> I'm sorry but I really do think I should be mentioned on the flyer!!!!


We were thinking of giving you a special mention.....but then we thought that we didnt want to scare of new people before thay even visit the site!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Picture of me in my pants... juggling onions with a speach bubble saying "it's great"!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

It's ok...I'll keep em coming back for more once they're in!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Magik said:


> I'm sorry but I really do think I should be mentioned on the flyer!!!!


You could write your username on the back of them, that way if the person receiving the flyer joins the forum they could put you down for the referal...

If you get my drift


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

actually that is probably true,


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks to everyone whos offered to help so far.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Clever!



dh.dti said:


> You could write your username on the back of them, that way if the person receiving the flyer joins the forum they could put you down for the referal...
> 
> If you get my drift


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

I have now also copied it onto jpeg format so it can be made into what ever size needed

Now where's the nearest bill board


lol...


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> I have now also copied it onto jpeg format so it can be made into what ever size needed
> 
> Now where's the nearest bill board
> 
> ...


Cheers Darren....Just so everyone knows, I have now put a link to this thread at the top right of every page which is visible if your logged in.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

good flyer 
will take it round with me tomorrow


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

292 members at the moment, thats really good i think,


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

carol said:


> good flyer
> will take it round with me tomorrow


Thanks Carol


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

I think we should all do our bit & aim for 500+ members by xmas


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> I think we should all do our bit & aim for 500+ members by xmas


I've been trying to promote the website online as much as I can over the past couple of weeks by getting other pet websites to link to us and paying for advertising via google and other websites.

I've done a lot of search engine optimisation work in the past for other sites I own so i'm hoping we will rank number 1 soon in google for search terms like 'pet forums', 'pet forum' and 'pet community'. Only after 2 weeks work this site ranks number 2 in google for 'pet community' and 3 for 'pet forums'.

I'm aiming to get over 1000+ members by christmas, lets hope mine and everyone elses efforts pay off and this site becomes really popular!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

1+ by xmas would be fantastic! ! !


You've done an exellent job of the site so far Mark & Stacey!


I for one will be leaving the Flyers where ever i can & hopefull in some very interesting places


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Mark, How would I put a link on my web site????,


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Are you any good at copy & paste denise?


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

yes can do that


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

oh i see copy a flyer on to a page


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Esined said:


> Hi Mark, How would I put a link on my web site????,


Copy and paste this text below and paste it on one of your website pages :

Visit a popular fun UK pet forum community at Pet Forums


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Or you could copy the link below & paste onto your site!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/

hth


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

petforum said:


> Copy and paste this text below and paste it on one of your website pages :
> 
> Visit a popular fun UK pet forum community at Pet Forums


Trust admin to beat me to it lol...


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> I could send a link to many people.


send one to me please


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Esined said:


> send one to me please


Hi Denise,

I think Elena was saying she could send out an email to her friends with a link to Pet Forums so they can visit us.

I dont think you need one as you already know about us


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have now had some Flyers designed to help promote the 'Pet Forums' website. I am making them available to you all here in the hope that you will download them, print them off and put them up in your local Pet Shops, VETS, Dog and Cat Shows and anywhere local where you think people may see them or may be interested in visiting our excellent pet forum.
> 
> ...


I'l printing them out and will include into "Kitten's packs" for a new owners.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

oppps, had a bit of a blond moment!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

hehehe...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I will take some to my local pet shop and vets and anywhere else I can think of hee hee


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll stick them on people in the club again!!!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Magik said:


> I'm sorry but I really do think I should be mentioned on the flyer!!!!


We don't want to scare people off


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Esined said:


> oppps, had a bit of a blond moment!!!!!!!!!


hee hee hee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

its an excellent idea i will print some off and put them in the pet food place next time we go.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

only if you buy me more ink for my printer LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> only if you buy me more ink for my printer LOL


hee hee hee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,

Id be willing to get several thousand of the flyers printed off professionally on glossy card if people would be able to give these out, i.e. pet stores, pet shows, crufts etc..

If anyone is willing to do this, please send me a pm and I will arrange to get some printed and posted to you.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes it does


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

crufts would be a good place,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes and my dog training classes


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yes and my dog training classes


Where do you go training????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I go to the coffin in ynyswen at the moment with Pam, there are new ones starting in Gelli with someone else, havent been yet but might take a look.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Could you do some A6 ones???


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry can't help would love to but my printer has gone belly up


----------



## Andrea66 (Apr 10, 2008)

when you like i can post a small ad onour business page
Kitchen Point-Kitchen Design and Planning Service-Shopping and Infomation- Research Service - Kitchen Point

Anny


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I have downloaded the flyers and will put them up where i can. Some card ones would be good as i could place it in Pets-At-Home here in Derby and super market advertising boards. 

I know this is an old post but no harm in more advertising.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

already in our vets, and 2 local pet shops, but i'm begiining to believe we are honoured by having the only 2 puters in town!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> already in our vets, and 2 local pet shops, but i'm begiining to believe we are honoured by having the only 2 puters in town!


ha ha same around here lol


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

As soon as i have time to myself later i will get some printing done and go bug the shop keepers round here.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have now had some Flyers designed to help promote the 'Pet Forums' website. I am making them available to you all here in the hope that you will download them, print them off and put them up in your local Pet Shops, VETS, Dog and Cat Shows and anywhere local where you think people may see them or may be interested in visiting our excellent pet forum.
> 
> ...


Not very good with down loading i have clicked on the link and the page came up do i just print them of cos im at loads of vets tomorrow and next week with posters of a dog for rehoming so i can take them at the same time.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I live at a next to a nature reserve, so have lots of dog walkers go past my place, so have put up posters, will also take one to RSPCA


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

old post i know but i have printed sum off n will post them round love the forum xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Great idea - I will approach our local pet shops - BUT - our vets will not put anything uop with the exception of lost pets - Reckon I'll have to chance vets!!

Another idea - unless someone else has already suggested Could you not approach some of the pet food wholesalers and ask if they will put a link on their website??
regards
sue


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Another great idea is to create a dummy email that we can copy and paste into our 'create message' on hotmail, yahoo etc and send out to friends requesting they pass them on...this won't cost ink or paper just time and effort and believe me things like this work because i have heard about things and followed through and they've been great. What do ya think?


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> Another great idea is to create a dummy email that we can copy and paste into our 'create message' on hotmail, yahoo etc and send out to friends requesting they pass them on...this won't cost ink or paper just time and effort and believe me things like this work because i have heard about things and followed through and they've been great. What do ya think?


*Pass........... next question please  pmsl 

I think i know what you mean tho:drool:*


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> Another great idea is to create a dummy email that we can copy and paste into our 'create message' on hotmail, yahoo etc and send out to friends requesting they pass them on...this won't cost ink or paper just time and effort and believe me things like this work because i have heard about things and followed through and they've been great. What do ya think?


Yep loving this idea.......ive got a huge address book of past customers for my shop ao when i email them with details of my site i will promote the site. Just looking into adding a links page on my site for good pet sites so i will def add it top of the list


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> Yep loving this idea.......ive got a huge address book of past customers for my shop ao when i email them with details of my site i will promote the site. Just looking into adding a links page on my site for good pet sites so i will def add it top of the list


Brill! I should be a genius...lol! Jk but it could work i think. Best way to pass news is through email and chain texting. Ive sent a text to all my friends with a link to the site. Obviouly they have to copy the link i have put in the text but it is hardly brain science...lol


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> Brill! I should be a genius...lol! Jk but it could work i think. Best way to pass news is through email and chain texting. Ive sent a text to all my friends with a link to the site. Obviouly they have to copy the link i have put in the text but it is hardly brain science...lol


Ya sure r...infact you made me think....we shuould put a link on facebook and then send it to all our contacts...who in turn will send it to theirs???

Hows that sound??


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Pass........... next question please  pmsl
> 
> I think i know what you mean tho:drool:*


Confuzzled...lol!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> Ya sure r...infact you made me think....we shuould put a link on facebook and then send it to all our contacts...who in turn will send it to theirs???
> 
> Hows that sound??


Good but i dont have FB! lol! Delete it when my oh kept sending messages to us. Weird girl lol


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

If you send me a batch through the post me and my little girl will post them for you.Our printers broke at the moment a certain cat has done something to it


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

S  P  A  M


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

scosha37 said:


> S  P  A  M


its multiplying isnt it


----------



## Pet Photographer (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi there, I'm new here, but i'd love to put one on my website maybe?


----------



## Pet Photographer (Dec 17, 2008)

Will put one on my website
Love Through The Lens, Studio, Wedding, Portrait Photography, Photographer Bournemouth Dorset UK - Home


----------



## mia&mika (Dec 22, 2008)

Maybe a banner that can be put in blog, website or etc might help in promoting this forum. What do you think? :thumbup1:


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi

We have a small button available if you copy and paste the code below :



The button looks like :


----------



## mia&mika (Dec 22, 2008)

petforum said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a small button available if you copy and paste the code below :
> 
> ...


cool! will put it on my blog


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

what about some car stickers to go in the windows?


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I have put a link on the link page of my wesite is that okay?


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

petforum said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have now had some Flyers designed to help promote the 'Pet Forums' website. I am making them available to you all here in the hope that you will download them, print them off and put them up in your local Pet Shops, VETS, Dog and Cat Shows and anywhere local where you think people may see them or may be interested in visiting our excellent pet forum.
> 
> ...


*Great idea.* :thumbup1:


----------



## Lydia Critchlow (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi I've printed out some to put up at my club in Cheshire?

Do you have any large banners etc to put up as we have lots of advertising space... i.e. whole of the training hall!!


----------



## DOGHEAD (Mar 7, 2009)

I Have Downloaded The Flyers, I Will Give To Friends And Place In The Vet Clinic And Vet Med Dep Of The University College Hospital


----------



## KlaraNovikoffaZ (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow! This program can EVERYTHING!!!

* + mass post threads and messages on forums, blogs, guestbooks, boards, bulletins 
+ mass send PM (personal messages) to ALL users on thouthands forums simultaneously (multi-threading) 
+ automatically register e-mail accounts on GMAIL.Com and other email services 
+ automatically break CAPTCHAs - you see, this forum has captcha on registering, but it's was breaked  
+ have a lot of tools for links databases processing and analysing 
+ automatically confirm all links from e-mail account 
+ built-in "question-answer" system, mass post-editing system 
+ a lot of other features 
*

Name of this program - *XRumer 5.0 Palladium* 
Not XRunner, not XRoomer, not xrumer - but *XRumer*.

(versions XRumer 2.9 and XRumer 3.0 are too old)

Just ask Google!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

petforum said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a small button available if you copy and paste the code below :
> 
> ...


Mark, that doesn't come out as a button at all just a link when i add it to my site.


----------



## nicephotog (Apr 23, 2009)

Too baby oriented!!!
I think for promotion that such be there but in cramming the content it
requires not simply a puppy and kitten as shown but the overlay system
of imagery with someone throwing a stick for a dog in a park.

That blended system of picures.

The other hinted at is the cartoon system but needs the same type of overlay.


----------

